# what do i do with an overly submissive chihuahua?



## seremela06 (May 25, 2009)

Hi! I'm new to the forum and a new dog owner. I bought a chihuahua yesterday from a breeder who is questionable at best. There were probably 15 chihuahua puppies in the kitchen of her double wide trailer. He is 5 months old and is extremely submissive, which is why, she said, they had not been able to place him yet. Yesterday he sat on my lap on the hour long drive home, then sat in his bed for the hour we were at the pet store. When we got home, he moved to the baby gate blocking the door and stared at me. I went over, he ran back to his bed. We put him in our bed and he slept with us, loosening up a little this morning by letting me pet his belly. Today he has been up and moving around a little. We're packing, and at first he was freaking out about the loud noise the tape makes. He got over it after 10 minutes or so. When I try to call him to me, he just stares at me. He does wag his tail when I talk to him, but he never plays with us. I think he ate a little today, but I'm not sure. Right now he's just sitting in one spot, which is pretty much all he does. I know it could partly come from being with the litter for so long, but I don't think puppies are just born this way. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

What makes you think he's extremely submissive? Nothing you describes seems to indicate that to me at all. What you're describing is a dog that is scared, possibly under socialized and definitely adapting to a brand new environment.


----------



## seremela06 (May 25, 2009)

okay, then what do i do with what you just described?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You do all the things you do with new puppies...socialize, build confidence and trust, teach basic obedience, potty train, take to the vet for an initial health check and enroll in puppy kindergarten. You buy toys and then more toys and you enjoy playing with your new puppy.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

A overly submissive dog would be peeing at anything that scared him. You just have a new puppy that is getting used to his environment. Knowing that the breeder wasn't a good one, why did you buy the puppy?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Quick answer, live with your new family member for a month. Love her for a month, treat her kindly for a month, play with her when she tells you she's ready for a month. At the end of 30 days jump back on DF and report how the pup is doing. I have an idea you are going to have a bunch of changes in pup's attitude and then you will have brand new problems to deal with as it's part of the new pup package.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Westhighlander...her reasons for buying the pup are moot now. This is guaranteed to send the thread off topic, let's just see what we can do to help her with the things she has NOW occurring!

To the OP, 

I agree with wvasko...give him some time to adjust, dont' force anything at this point. He has not been away from his family in FIVE months! You are new, your place is new and the world can be a very scary place! 
Work on your housetraining and basic puppy obedience using really good rewards and don't expect too much at this point, he's still getting his bearings.

An overly submissive pup would most likely hide under furniture, flip over on his back spontaneously when you approach or urinate in fear..he may even act threateningly in response to what he perceives as scary..so I don't think what you are describing here is an overly submissive pup. Shy, yes. Unsure and not too confident, yes. GIve him some time.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Westhighlander...her reasons for buying the pup are moot now. This is guaranteed to send the thread off topic, let's just see what we can do to help her with the things she has NOW occurring!


It's not a moot point. I want to know why she thinks the puppy is submissive. Maybe something the breeder did or maybe she noticed something there. She suggested something negative about the breeder but still took the puppy. Now if she took the puppy because she felt sorry for it the this might lead her to treat him in a certain way. Now if there was neglect at the breeders, poor living conditions, hoarding situation etc. then the puppy could just be under socialized and maybe in need of medical attention.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I also think the breeder ship has sailed and Tooney has already mentioned vet visit etc. I think we can understand with 15 pups running around it might not have been best program but let it go.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

But I don't and I think it is relevant, the OP can just choose not to answer. That's ok.


----------

